# Never Summer Proto Hd vs. Hdx



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello everybody,
I am thinking about getting the Never Summer Proto Hd for my new board, and I was just wondering how the Never Summer Proto Hdx is different. I know that it is a wider version of the original, but what does that benefit and which would you recommend for me. I am 5'6 1/2" weighing 133 pounds if that is helpful.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Wide versions are for people with big feet. What size are yours?


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

I am size 10 1/2 in US sizes and I am a male if you didn't know yet.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

IIRC, the sizing chart said the HD is for boot sizes 9-11

Going with an HDX (or wide board in general) when you don't need it will mean carving will be harder than it has to be.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Them's big feet for your height and weight, but not big enough to require a wide board. Are you still growing?


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes I am 15 years old and I am just beginning to hit my growth spurt.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Then it's probably up to your budget... If you want the best performance NOW, get the HD, but you MAY need a the HDX in a year or two, but the width and degrees of your stance would factor into how soon. if your know that this'll be the only board you ride for the next 3 years or more, and your pops has size 15 feet, you might want to just get the HDX. I learned on a wide board, and I didn't die or anything.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

For your weight, I'do go 152 in length. The 152 HD is a bit on the narrow side for a 10.5, so I'd go HDX in this case. If you want to buy more long term, the 154 HD could do it.

For reference, I ride a 160 CTX (2012) at 26.5 cm waist width with a size 12 boot and I could easily have gone with a CT at 25.5 cm waist width. Then again, it could depend on your specific boots.


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok awesome thanks for your help, but just a few more questions. What is the "waist width" that SimonB is talking about and does anybody know if the Flow NX2-GT bindings would work well for all mountain riding on the Proto HDX?


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

MThompson said:


> Ok awesome thanks for your help, but just a few more questions. What is the "waist width" that SimonB is talking about and does anybody know if the Flow NX2-GT bindings would work well for all mountain riding on the Proto HDX?


Waist width is the width of the board at the narrowest point. It's listed in the specs of almost every board.


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Okay so I'm guessing that the more narrow the easier it carves? And was it a typo when you said if I'm going for long term you said 154 HD and not HDX? I am going for long term so I can ride it for at least 3 seasons so would I go with a 154 Hd or HDX?


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

If you want to keep it for 3 years, 154 is a good length. Now, for the width, there is no definitive answer, since you're not done growing. 

For now the HD is enough. If you think you'll end up size 12 or more go HDX. But remember that it will be a huge board for this year. 

HD or HDX is quite a gamble in your case...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Proto HD 154 waist width 251mm / Proto HDX 152 waist width 258mm.

From 15 to 20 I grew quite a bit and if you're feet grow much more it would probably be in you're best interest to go HDX. If you decide to go wide, I would get the 152 and if you go with the HD I would get the 154. A difference of 7mm.


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Okay awesome thank you guys so much you have been very helpful. Does anybody know if the Flow NX2-GT bindings work well with the HDX? I know everybody recommends the Raiden Phantoms for this board but are they really that good?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

2 different style of bindings. The question is do you want traditional straps or rear entry? Answer that then we can make suggestions.


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Well I guess i would want the binding that is easy to get in and out, that was part of the reason i wanted to get the NX2-GT cuz of its rear entry and the toe strap. If you can recommend anything like that, that would be awesome.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I owned the older model Flow NX2 GT and I absolutely hated them, but the new tech is pretty interesting. I really enjoy quality traditional bindings but that's just my personal preference. If you are asking if the NX2 will work with the proto, yes it will.


----------



## MThompson (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks, yeah i mean i was gunna try to demo the bindings first, but that new technology is why I was thinking about getting it. Have you ever tried the Raiden Phantoms?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I have the raiden machines which have a lot of the same features. I think raiden makes a great product at least in their up market gear and you can't go wrong with them. I also have some flux, rome and salomon bindings and previously had some burton, there's been little things between them that are better or worse, but I've liked them all. I had a set of nidecker that were disappointing. It really comes down to what you want and who offers the options you're looking for most current upmarket bindings are solid and well designed these days with a few exceptions. You can nitpick between brands, but it really does come down to personal preference.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree. Most of the upper end bindings from the popular manufactures will perform excellent. Research a few different bindings that you are interested in and you'll end up with a sweet setup.


----------

